# General > Genealogy >  History of clearances in Caithness

## port100

Iam researching the history of the clearances in Caithness particularly the detail of daily life in all aspects before during and after these events
If anyone has information about this or can point me towards it that would be much appreciated

----------


## Christina Baldwin

I have a blog called The Grey Hens Well that should help you. Many of the sources I have used are letters to the Ed of the Northern Ensign by A Native of Badbea aka Alexander Gunn. These are now available on FindMyPast or I can send what I have got.

----------


## port100

Thanks that's a great blog and lots of very useful information

----------


## wavy davy

> I have a blog called The Grey Hens Well that should help you. Many of the sources I have used are letters to the Ed of the Northern Ensign by A Native of Badbea aka Alexander Gunn. These are now available on FindMyPast or I can send what I have got.


Great blog, can't praise it enough. Thank you.

----------


## Christina Baldwin

Thanks for your comments. Yes the letters of A Native of Badbea aka Alexander Gunn are certainly a wonderful source of information. As well as being on my blog 
I have sent copies of all his letters to the Dunbeath Heritage Museum if any locals would like to read them direct.

----------

